# 4.82 rating with 14 (5*) out of 15 rated rides



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

Your Rating 4.82

You received *14* five-star reviews out of 15 rated trips in the past two weeks.

HUH??? How do you figure?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber math is known only to Uber... you just can't calculate your ratings based on the weekly summary they send out, it NEVER adds up.

4.82 is good.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

A 2 would put you at 4.8 and a 3 at 4.87.

I don't get weekly ratings summaries, aside from the weekly rating with the pay statement. Is that only for people with the new UI?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> A 2 would put you at 4.8 and a 3 at 4.87.
> 
> I don't get weekly ratings summaries, aside from the weekly rating with the pay statement. Is that only for people with the new UI?


your weekly summaries come in your email, has nothing to do with the app
and the one you say you get, is just your 365day overall rating, not weekly or 2 weeks


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> your weekly summaries come in your email, has nothing to do with the app
> and the one you say you get, is just your 365day overall rating, not weekly or 2 weeks


I've never received an email showing I had x number of 5 star rides out of y number of total, rated rides.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I've never received an email showing I had x number of 5 star rides out of y number of total, rated rides.


We don't get that in houston.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We don't get that in houston.


Figures


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

BuberXL said:


> Your Rating 4.82
> 
> You received *14* five-star reviews out of 15 rated trips in the past two weeks.
> 
> HUH??? How do you figure?


The 4.82 is your one-week rating.

The 14 five-star reviews is for two weeks.

So if you had 4 five-star reviews out of 4 rated trips two weeks ago and 10 five-star reviews out of 11 rated trips last week with the other trip being a three-star. Then your rating for last week would be 4.82 and you'd have 14 five-star reviews in the past two weeks.


----------

